# Busted!



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

Well, I forgot about this picture, but the other day I came in to find one of the budgies, Haze, sitting on a toy hanging. She does this often, being the climber of the budgies. This isn't the most craziest thing she has done but I find it quite funny lol. 

2 pics; one with flash and 1 without.  I like it with the flash cause she acts like she got caught xD


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I love birds there great.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

She likes to get her swing on  She's a pretty girl too.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Good one.


----------



## Gracie8890 (Feb 25, 2012)

Shes beautiful! I too have a bird that i love dearly<3 i love the pic with the flash


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Lucky.


----------



## tromboneplaya (Jul 7, 2010)

birds are so cute....she's such a pretty color! I would like to have a bird, but I have more than enough pets the way it is lol


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

She seems interested in the camera.


----------

